
Can't We Just Throw Our Nuclear Waste Down a Deep Hole? - curtis
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jamesconca/2015/03/05/cant-we-just-throw-our-nuclear-waste-down-a-deep-hole/
======
cousin_it
I can't read any articles on Forbes. After I click through their "thought of
the day", it seems to just give me an endless redirect loop. Does anyone else
have the same problem?

------
e40
I gotta wonder if the water table is really safe. What's the deepest a water
table has been known to exist?

------
robszumski
The article is right, 2 million is really cheap. We should bankroll this
immediately.

